# Rape Prevention?  No



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

Good Lord.  I want my 2 minutes back.

Martial Arts Fail of the Week | Cagepotato



> Rape prevention is a serious topic and a noble endeavor but the guys in this video have pretty much no clue about it.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Good Lord.  I want my 2 minutes back.
> 
> Martial Arts Fail of the Week | Cagepotato



Jeez Louise, for once I am speechless, and horrified at the same time. Seriously, this was Candid Camera or something like Jeremy Beedle.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 10, 2014)

it really just makes me shake my head in wonder. i am totaly baffled by some peoples stupidity. this looks like it was filmed in the 80's so i hope these bozos have moved on and dont teach anymore.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 10, 2014)

clueless........they're prolly dead from whatever it was they were advocating to rub into your skin 

is it any wonder that the message hasn't sunk in with people like this around ?????


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. It plays like parody.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought it was great.  You guys aren't street enough.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 13, 2014)

They forgot sneeze and cough,  if they do don't attack the gross they definitely won't attack the sick


----------

